
Google AMP is dead? - manish7
I saw some articles people dropped their leads after install AMP on the website. Anyone faces issue with AMP?
======
mayurbhattit
I face an amp issue. i creat amp pages for my wordpress website. now the
probleam is that only amp pages are indexed. Non amp pages aren`t indexed. i
can`t under stand what`s wrong.

